# What Sights Are People Using For 3d



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

*sure loc classic*

with lg classic scope


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

Sure Lock Supreme with a 6x scope :darkbeer: 


Erik


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Pins:
Spot Hogg Hogg-It with 0.009 Fiber
Copper John Pro3 with 0.019 Fiber

Scope:
Copper Johns ANTS CR Apex Scope with 4x DY Optics Lens


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Custom bow equipment quad lite with a shrewd precision scope with a 4 power lense


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

Copper Johns Pro II .19 pins
Spot Hogg SDP .19 pins
:usa2:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*sight*

VIPER PREDETOR PRO
3x
silver
all red fibers..


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane w/ .010's and a 3x lense for ASA. The same site with no lense for IBO and local 3D's. When I step back to the open class stakes I will shoot my Ants evo2 w/ a sure loc black eagle 42mm .5 diopter lense in it.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

*SureLoc Supreme*

With classic scope and 4x zeiss lens.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

CJ deadnuts pro II with the 0.19 pins. (hunter class)

camoham


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Sword Apex 3rd Plane with .010 pins(all green)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

*Sure-loc*

Sure-loc Supreme with Sure-loc Black Eagle w/ .55 lens.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Copper John ANTS w/ Black Eagle scope


----------



## 10 spot (Mar 5, 2006)

*sure-loc*

Lethal Weapon 1 with .019 razor pins


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

extreme 3d with zeiss 4x lens


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Custom 3-d tek lite with classic magnum scope without a lens at the moment


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Viper Pro 2000 on my 337/ Comp, this is my first 3D rig and I have not really field tested the sight yet but so far so good.
I like the stainless steel pins and the optics are very bright.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

HHA 5500 OL great 1 pin site and I love the field of view!!

To thos who shoot a power lens, is it hard to keep your pin still with the magnifaction? And does it help alot for scores? Thanks and sorry if I highjacked the thread!


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Sure-Loc Supreme w/ a Magnum size Classic scope and 3X lens.

white00crow,
It can be. The higher power magnification, the more obvious the movement is. It is like anything else in archery, though. You find something that works for you and work to make it work as good as possible. Outdoors, I find that above 4X is a bit annoying for me. Indoors I like 6X.

Oh and Great choice of Bow!! :wink:


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Montana Black gold*

Dusk devil. 4 pin for 3-d and hunting


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Sword Micro Apex 3rd Plane*

Sword Micro Apex 3rd Plane with 0.010 pins


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Pins: Sword Apex 3rd Plane .019 Pins in Green and Orange

Open: Toxonics Pro Series w/ Viper 3x Scope


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE (Jun 20, 2006)

TITAN SCOPE "only the best"

w/ SURE LOC SUPREME "The Best"


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Sight*

Viper Predator Pro


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Open- Sure-lok Supreme

Hunter- Sword Accu-site


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure loc supreme with black eagle scope


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Custom bow equipment pro lite,with the quad lite apeture and 3x flat lens.:usa2: :usa2:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Mbr*

I use my Extreme sniper sights

For practice getting ready to go to open, I use a Toxonics 5300 lite, and an Extreme housing w/.019 up pin with a Zeiss lens X3 lens


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Tommy thanks for the info, I have toyed with using a 2x on my site mabey I should check into it, And as far as bow of choise, I LOVE my OVATION it may not be a barn burner but I know if I put my pin on it hits everytime!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Toxonics Nail Driver with 4X Bullseye scope


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Copper John with 4 pins


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cbe*

Custombowequipment.com

Only sight I have ever used in 25yrs. Made right all by one man.:wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sure Loc Supreme with a FatBoy scope with the lens removed.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Copper John ANTS*

with a 4 power extreme scope.Works great


----------



## ShortHanded (May 14, 2006)

hunter class: 2006 viper predator pro, micro adjust, realtree camo, .019 and .010 diameter pins


----------



## MLL2 (May 7, 2006)

*sight*

I prefer to shoot the swinging pendulm sight won a lot of money with it


----------



## _b4 (Jun 16, 2006)

*I shoot a...*

Sureloc Lethal Weapon 1 and luvin' it!


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Lethal Weapon 1 with .019 pins.


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

Sure-Loc Elliptical Pin Attachment/ 0.019 razar pins
Hunter Class.


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

Sure-Loc Supreme with Classic LC Magnum Scope with Hooded fiber guard and 2X Plano Convex lense.


----------



## the3dnut (May 20, 2006)

Extreme recon 800 with .029 and .019 pins


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Nothing yet....still on the search for a single pin (or dot) scope and sight that I can afford :embara:


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*3d*

cbe custom bow equipment im a newbie and find it simple and very tight with no rattle anywhere excellent adjustments


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*sight*

spot hogg hogg it with 9 inch bar with .019 pins can't go wrong


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

My son just shattered two state records YABHF with a Sword 3rd Plane .10-6 pin set-up. Both 3D and field. He actually tied the freestyle unlimited 1st place guy in the 3D this last weekend....


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls eye millinium with a .019 red fiber and 4X center drilled lense. I have this on a Toxonic 3500 naildriver.


----------



## IBM (May 15, 2004)

Sword accu-site micro 4 .019 pins. I also have been fooling around with a CJ ants with a extreme scope and 4x lens.


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

Toxonics naildriver with a classic lc scope 4x and the .010 pin.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Copper John Ants*

Ants with a extreme 4 power scope..with orange dot


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

mtmedic said:


> Sword Micro Apex 3rd Plane with 0.010 pins


Same here! Awesome ain't it?


----------



## ks3darcher (Oct 18, 2003)

*3d sight*

tox 7200 high helix w/ extreme 1 3/4 scope 
CJ deadnuts proII 4 pin


----------



## protc1 (Jun 8, 2006)

Copper John Ants 2 Evolution and Sure Loc Black Eagle 29mm with 2x lenses. Looking forward to getting a 4x next year.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

CBE and HTM are my favorites.
www.custombowequipment.com
www.htmbowsights.com


Sag.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Toxonics Naildriver with down pin and no scope.


----------



## LadyRobinHood (May 27, 2003)

*Htm*

HTM Precision Last Word Hunter


----------



## gshock300 (May 11, 2007)

toxonics high helix with a titan scope and .20 pin


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Suleloc supreme with a Specialty Archery Super D 3X scope, green drilled .029 pin 

Shoot strong
Tony


----------



## Xav (May 26, 2007)

Copper John ANTS Evo2
Specialty Archery Super D scope 4x


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*T.r.u. Ball- Axcel Ax-3000*

I can't believe it. When Brandon came on AT and announced the new Axcel sights, there were tons of people saying that they were going to order one. And here I am ---- the only one responding to this thread that shoots the Axcel. You guys should be checking out this sight. I don't believe that there is anything better out there.

AXCEL AX-3000 w/ 9" bar
EXTREME X3D scope w/ 6X lens
EXTREME .010 Fire-Lite up pin w/ red fiber


----------



## gshock300 (May 11, 2007)

checked out the axcel..... bought the toxonics high helix instead because i can change ranges faster and more accurately with the high helix screw drive.
for 3d, my scope doesnt need to move huge amounts of elevation and the high helix drive is perfect.


----------



## shawnm67 (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxonics naildriver with Super D 4x scope. Drilled lens.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*3D sight*

Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

gshock300 said:


> checked out the axcel..... bought the toxonics high helix instead because i can change ranges faster and more accurately with the high helix screw drive.
> for 3d, my scope doesnt need to move huge amounts of elevation and the high helix drive is perfect.


I have never known anyone around here with the Helix but the Axcel has some of the finest most accurate adjustment I've seen. I'm gonna have to see the Helix. You could have gotten an AX 2000 for less elevation. I'm not knockin you at all, you like what you like, I just really dig the Axcel sights. 

I was just commenting earlier on the crazy response TRU PRO got on the Axcel and then I hear of very few people shooting them. I think a lot of people were put off by the price tag. But I don't regret my decision at all. It's the best sight I have owned, and worth every penny to me.


----------



## Abnoba (Mar 27, 2007)

HTM with Feathervision 4X lens and single blue fiberoptic pin.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Sword 3rd Plane with .19 pins. I might try the .10s with my next Sword sight. I love the extra bar length I get from 3rd Plane as opposed to the twilight hunter.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Eclipse2012 said:


> Just wondering what sights people use for 3D's


I use a Copper John ANTS Evo 2 with a CR Apex 3D scope and 6X verde lens. 

I also have the Copper John Deand Nuts 2 Comp 4 pin sight that I can interchange since they take the same dovetail mount! :wink:

You will not be unhappy with a CJ sight! :thumbs_up


----------



## gshock300 (May 11, 2007)

3D Junkie,

what i mean is that instead of having to hit the rapid adjust button... then locking on somewhere close.. then using the micro adjust knob... i just wind my knob which has a fast screw drive that gets me to where i need to go without mucking around with first the rapid release.. then micro adjust.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

sure-loc supreme with classic scope 2 and lens
Or a viper predator pro


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Viper Predator Micro w/.010" pins
Extreme 1000 w/.010" pins
Shrewd Competition Plus w/Shrewd 3DXL scope fitted up with a fine piece of glass, a DY Optic 4X lense. :tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*3-d sight*

Sure-Loc and Viper scope with 3x glass


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

CBE quad light with a cbe housing and a 4x lense.


----------



## fufanu360 (Sep 3, 2004)

sword titan with the sword scope, 2x lens...


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Competition 6 pins.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Sword Apex 3rd Plane - .19 pins


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

cbe micro-lite,2 x 1 /3/4 inch extreme scope with cross hairs.
anything more than a 2x and i would have to use a clarifier.
indoors 4x black eagle 42mm with # 1 clarifier.
ps i also find the more magnification the less light i get on the 3d tagets.


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

spot hogg hogg-it


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> With classic scope and 4x zeiss lens.


Sur-Loc Supreme 550 with Magnum Classic scope and 4X Zeiss lens.


----------



## chagoya (Feb 13, 2007)

*Toxonics*

I use a toxonics with 5 0.29" pins, 3x magnified lens, micro adjustment for leveling and windage, 5" extension bar, tool less. It´s a beauty

Regards


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

3-D Junkie said:


> I can't believe it. When Brandon came on AT and announced the new Axcel sights, there were tons of people saying that they were going to order one. And here I am ---- the only one responding to this thread that shoots the Axcel. You guys should be checking out this sight. I don't believe that there is anything better out there.
> 
> AXCEL AX-3000 w/ 9" bar
> EXTREME X3D scope w/ 6X lens
> EXTREME .010 Fire-Lite up pin w/ red fiber


Oh! No, you're not the only one with the AXCEL. I bought my AXCEL 3000 W/9" bar and harmonic dampner, w/ SWORD scope on 3/7/07. And you sir are correct, they are amazing. Not to mention, beautiful.


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

Spot Hogg hog it 019" pins


----------



## BowTechWY (Feb 1, 2007)

Spott Hogg Real Deal Micro Adjust


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

*sight*

htm-orian 4x


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot the Ultra Spot Hogg pin sight but am thinking of going to scoop on the target bow at this moment. I will wait though tell I get in the states.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

sure loc, special ops. all green .019 pins.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

Spot-Hog "Hog It" .029 pins, just five of them. Deadly to 80 yards.

:RockOn::blob1::BrownBear:


----------



## Silverarcher98 (Dec 27, 2006)

*sword*

Sword Micro apex 3rd .19 with 2x lens


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

SureLoc Lethal Weapon 2 with .19 pins for Hunter Class
SureLoc Supreme with Black Eagle housing and Swarovski 1.5X lens for Open Class


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Copper John DN2 Comp. The optics are bright (I made my own rheostat for pins and level) The stay in the sight..... So far...That's great...what a nice feature. They have my $$ in the future....2nd and 3rd axis adjustment. Clean lines and best of all. ...Good price.I won't be shooting bow hunter equipment in FS class next year at Redding with this sight. Good value for the money. It's going to be my hunting sight too. Can't say enough very well made.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*sight*

tru-ball sight with a classic scope . what else is there


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*3d Sight*

I use a HHA moveable pin with a .019 fiber. No glass for me.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Copper John Dead Nuts pro III.


----------

